# Automator : Transférer fichiers selon nom



## VeryBigStef (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour j'essaie de mettre en place une action de dossier avec Automator du type :
Si un fichier arrive avec nom contient "leponton.nc"
transférer vers dossier "test_ponton"
Si un fichier arrive avec nom contient "theatredelile.nc"
transférer vers dossier "test_tdi"







J'ai réaliser mon action de dossier tel que pièce jointe. Malheureusement, il tri une première fois les fichiers et envoie bien cesfichiers comprenant "leponton.nc" vers "test_ponton" MAIS pour le tris sur "theatredelile.nc" il reprend TOUS les fichiers et les mets dans "test_tdi".
Je ne sais pas comment "nettoyer" cette recherche entre les deux requêtes, j'ai essayé "Pause" mais ça n'a servi à rien...

Quelqu'un aurait un tuyau ?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (7 Décembre 2011)

As-tu essayé de définir 3 actions automator différentes ?
1-tri "le ponton"
2-tri "TDL"
3-L'action globale "tri" que tu vas utiliser et qui lancera les deux précédentes


----------

